# Mosquito Reports



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of taking Friday off work (3/1) to hit Skeeter if ice conditions are good. Any field observations or reports would be appreciated.


----------



## whitetail fever (Nov 7, 2009)

Yesterday at 3:00 there was open water as far as you could see south of the causeway.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

John there was 2 shanties of cemetery


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm afraid the fat lady is done singing and took Elvis with her and have left the building.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Next three days will tell if she sang or not. Either way, it’s been a fun season. Some guys got at least thirty times. Me, less than twenty.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Either way looking at the next 2, weeks no boats ! To cold refreezing


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Head north for ice or south open water!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There are already daffodils as close as the Carolina's! Head way south it's good for the soul!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

You guys are nutz!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

She’s not gonna sing for awhile boys.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I just seen the next 8 days in the 20s. Supposed to go up after that


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You gotta also factor in the overnight temps....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't worry I'm going to do my warm weather voodoo this weekend and change everything next week


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Haha! Be sure to winterize again..


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

It will be 70 by months end


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 294839


You're gonna be unpleasantly surprised at how much ice those temperatures won't make at this time of the year.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey I wanna get my Erie boat outta drydock as much as the next guy but we’re getting more ice. The only dancin set the drag is gonna be doing for awhile is the pucker dance as he’s spuddin


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

miked913 said:


> There are already daffodils as close as the Carolina's! Head way south it's good for the soul!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

your absoulutely right !!!! It is an awesome feeling


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

What month? Mosquito can change from open to ice very quickly with this weather. NOT SAFE ICE. As an example I did a drive by one evening scouting for ducks they were there the next morning I was there but it was almost iced over and the ducks were gone. Just be safe weather in a boat or on the ice.


----------

